# Stick him



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

There he is.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice pic


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Honestly so far, Flounder is the biggest thing I miss from Florida lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> Honestly so far, Flounder is the biggest thing I miss from Florida lol





Yeah but you ain't got far to go fer some HUGE FLOUNDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go get some Halibut!!!!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you gig a 50lb halibut you’re my hero


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

Get 'em


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a nice pic! I hope to get out looking for them in the next week or two.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> There he is.


Gulf?


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Awesome pic


----------

